# [WOIN] Warrior-Monk Exploits



## Russell Wright (Dec 27, 2017)

While I do see some exploits that cause stunning in other careers (see http://www.woinrpg.com/martial-arts-careers/), these appear to be geared more towards N.O.W. 

That being said, I thought I would come up with a couple of exploits for the Warrior-Monk career in O.L.D. Tell me what you think:



> *Stunning Fist
> *_Prerequisite: martial arts (3+), Iron Fist
> 
> _You have the ability to stun your opponents with your unarmed strikes.
> ...




Also, here is an idea for a Flurry of Blows Exploit:



> *Flurry of Blows (could also be a Universal Exploit?)
> *_Prerequisite: martial arts (5+), AGI 6+
> 
> _Your training has granted you the ability to attack faster than normal.
> ...


----------



## M3woods (Dec 27, 2017)

I use a few similar exploits for the Venetian supplement, The Holds of Vendalyr. Though, mine are much simpler in execution.

Stunning Fist exploits:

*Stunning Jab.* You strike your opponent on a sensitive pressure point. For a cost of 2d6, the target takes damage and gains the Immobilized condition until its shaken off. For 3d6, the target gains the second Immobilized condition.



Flurry of blows exploits:

B]_Lightning Flurry._[/B] You become a storm of furious strikes and kicks. Pay 2d6 and sopend all your actions to make a single melee attack against all adjacent opponent.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2017)

Russell Wright said:


> While I do see some exploits that cause stunning in other careers (see http://www.woinrpg.com/martial-arts-careers/), these appear to be geared more towards N.O.W.




That just means that OLD hasn't been updated to v1.2 yet, like NEW has. The rules are the same for all three games. NOW has a slight advantage in that it's 1.0 will have had the benefit of NEW 1.2 before publication.

OLD will join those two with the 1.2 rules once NOW is out there (same layout person, so they happen in serial, not parallel).



> the opponent must make a WIL check against a difficulty equal to the damage dealt in the attack. If the opponent fails the check, they become Dazed.




Personally, that's too many steps for my taste (an attack roll, a damage roll and an attribute check). I generally try to make an attack require only one roll - so I'd personally just make that an attack vs one of the four DEFENSEs.

A good spin I like is to make one attack roll, and have it have different effects depending on which DEFENSEs it beats. So you could have a melee attack for the damage, and if it beats VITAL DEFENSE, they get stunned, too. Or vice versa. I feel that's a little more elegant than sequential checks, which tend to slow the game down.


----------



## osutuba (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I will tweak the Stunning Fist exploit. What are your thoughts on Flurry of Blows?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2017)

osutuba said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will tweak the Stunning Fist exploit. What are your thoughts on Flurry of Blows?




The language needs cleaning up. What’s a “full attack action”? 4 attacks seems very powerful.

Re the previous one, the critical hit is worse than a regular critical hit?


----------



## Russell Wright (Dec 28, 2017)

Morrus said:


> The language needs cleaning up. What’s a “full attack action”? 4 attacks seems very powerful.



It's my understanding that if you move and attack you only get one attack, but if you stand and attack, you get two. Am I incorrect?

Also, I have seen where in normal situations, 3rd and 4th attacks are possible, but they don't occur during the same point in initiative (3rd happens at Initiative +10 and the 4th at another point). This exploit simply removes those conditions

I'd be willing to compromise to make it where taking it a second time removes the -2d6 penalty instead of adding another attack.



Morrus said:


> Re the previous one, the critical hit is worse than a regular critical hit?



Regular criticals have 6s explode when rolling for damage + places the opponent on the appropriate condition track per the Critical Errata. I'm simply flipping it to where the critical makes the stun more powerful at the cost of no bonus damage due to exploding 6s.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2017)

Russell Wright said:


> It's my understanding that if you move and attack you only get one attack, but if you stand and attack, you get two. Am I incorrect?




You get two actions. “Full attack action” isn’t a WOIN game term. Do you mean “if you use both actions as attacks”?


----------



## Russell Wright (Dec 28, 2017)

Morrus said:


> You get two actions. “Full attack action” isn’t a WOIN game term. Do you mean “if you use both actions as attacks”?



OK, so it should read as "When using both actions to make attacks ..."?

(Edited OP to reflect this in advance, just in case.)


----------

